# Muscat, Oman Living



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone live in Muscat? There are teaching positions available there as well...perhaps worth looking into, but I know even less about that area. Anyone have anything to offer? Is it politically safe? Is it overall safe for us? Things to do? Modern?

Thanks


----------

